# What to do with these bowls



## Hostess (Jan 29, 2012)

I now have 2 empty 1 gallon bowls (excluding my emergency bowl)


What can I do with them, now?
Dare I ask what kind of fish I may be able to keep in them?
Just curious- otherwise they are sitting there collecting dust.


OR, if it comes down to it, I'll do something crafty


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Hostess said:


> I now have 2 empty 1 gallon bowls (excluding my emergency bowl)
> 
> 
> What can I do with them, now?
> ...



You can always do a planted bowl. ;D I have one on a dry start. I plan of adding a few shrimp to it.

It is a bowl, you can get at walmart in the fish section.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I would go with something crafty. There really isn't much suited for a 1 gal bowl aside from a betta. And even then it's not the best home you could give him. Just do some neat artsy thing with it ^-^


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

you can do lucky bamboo


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh forgot to mention. I have pictures of my bowl if your interested in seeing them. I may post them in a little bit.


----------



## BarbJ (Feb 19, 2012)

How about a little terrarium?









no animals, just house plants.

http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/syllabi/302/new/topic/terrarium.htm

It would be cute!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Maybe some shrimps? or use it to house a slow growing plant like a cactus


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

That would be cool if you could connect them somehow, then you could do some shrimp, a betta or 2-3 ADFs ( it would also be pretty crafty )


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

^^
ADF's need 2.5 gallons per frog I think.


----------



## jsagrav (Nov 19, 2011)

Hows about Frosted Flakes?


----------

